# working as a Financial Adviser



## 1-2bWarm (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi, I have been working as a Financial Adviser in the UK for four years and I'm keen to move to Portugal and work in Financial services or similar. This is my first step and I'm keen to know if anyone has any tips or advice which could point me in the right direction. (I am keeping my options open and would consider any new oppotunity outside the UK)

Many Thanks!!


----------

